# Digital Music for Vocals



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Dear Vocal lovers,
do you have any experience in digital vocal music? Digital music is an ever increasing important tool for composers, since most composers cannot test their work in real environments.
Therefore, I wonder what is your opinion on the following digitally produced choir tune?


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Ffraternal-twin-birth

Feel free to respond.

Greetings,
Kjell


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KjellPrytz said:


> Dear Vocal lovers,
> do you have any experience in digital vocal music? Digital music is an ever increasing important tool for composers, since most composers cannot test their work in real environments.
> Therefore, I wonder what is your opinion on the following digitally produced choir tune?
> 
> ...


I see you dedicated to your mothers womb, do you think you've heard that when still inside?


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Very likely. I hope you liked it. Thanks for listening.


----------

